# SEOUL | Yeongdong-daero Underground Complex | U/C



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Construction has now officially started.


















'국내 최대 지하 복합시설' 영동대로 개발 착공


30일 오후 서울 강남구 영동대로에서 관계자들이 영동대로 지하공간 복합개발 사업 공사를 하고 있다. 국내 최대 규모의 지하 복합시설을 짓는 영동대로 지하공간 복합개발 사업 공사가 이날 착공에 들어갔다.전체 시설 면적은 약 22만㎡에 달하며 지하 4~7층엔 수도권광역급행철도(GTX...




www.news1.kr


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Very impressive project. Glad construction has started.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Construction has started to pick up steam these past few weeks:










































최병문의 한국재무설계 : 네이버 블로그







blog.naver.com


----------

